# Rifaximin with Probiotics?



## Evan79 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello,Does anyone know if you should take probiotics while taking Rifaximin for SIBO, or wait untill your Rifaximin dosage is done? Thanks,Evan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends if you believe you should even take probiotics if you have SIBO at all.I would probably for SIBO wait until after the antibiotics are done before seeing if a probiotic will extend the remission. Some people feel people with SIBO should avoid probiotics at all costs, but other data shows it can extend remission for some people.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I took probiotics after my last round of rifaximin (unfortunately they did next to nothing for me), and my doctor advised me to wait until after the ABs course was done to start them.IMO, you probably could take them concurrently with the ABs, but you might not get the full effect of the pro-Bs due to the antibiotic.


----------



## rshga (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, I am a new member. I have the same question about taking probiotics and Rifaximin. I have been taking Rifaximin for 8 days. I also wonder if one should not eat carbs while taking this drug. I have not had any symptoms for two days but after eating bread and honey this morning I have had severe belching again. Bloating and belching are my symptoms. I have had this problem for almost a year now. The only relief I have gotten with with antibiotics so I am sure it is SIBO. I was given a prescription for a months supply of Rifaximin 400 mg 3 time a day. I have read the IBS Solution and still do not know what to eat or not eat or if I should eat yogurt. Very confused.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiStart taking them the day that you stop taking the anti biotics. if you take them during, it wont hurt you, but it wont benifit you either because of the action of the drugs on gut bacteria.cheersIan


----------

